# Enregistrer une page web IOS modelecture sur iBook en PDF



## nalexis (30 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à vous, 

Ma question est simple, régulièrement je souhaite enregistrer des articles sur safari dans iBook, depuis mon Mac je passe en mode lecture et j'imprime en pdf pour le transférer sur l'ipad mais j'aimerai le faire directement depuis safari iOS sur mon iPad. 


Quelqu'un aurait il une solution? 
D'avance merci


----------

